# Moving to polis cyprus - dogs!



## nemo1843 (Sep 27, 2012)

I have read and re-read all the information on this forum regarding dogs and cyprus. Whilst I have come to the conclusion it would be better not to bring my beloved schnauzer - there is no possibility of leaving him behind. I have decided to get the poisoning and snake bite kits asap and never to let him off the lead. However, just wondered how many people with dogs in the Polis area have actually had troubles with exercising their dogs. Having read all the frightening tales of snakes - my little monkey managed to tangle with an adder in Suffolk the other day! (and luckily was ok) but my partner said, as we rushed to the vet, how ironic with all the stories I have read on the cyprus forum that our dog has managed to get a snake bite and we are still in the UK! I know I need to be aware but just wondered if anyone had problems with walking their dogs in the Polis area. Many thanks


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

There are snakes around in the area and I know of the odd cat that has been bitten.

I would also stay away from the beaches as there are no dog designated beaches in the area. There was a serious incident a couple of years ago in Latchi when a guy was persistently walking his dog on the beach and someone took offence. 

I'm not trying to put you off just hoping to make you aware of things until you get settled and can form your own opinion.


----------



## nemo1843 (Sep 27, 2012)

Pam n Dave said:


> There are snakes around in the area and I know of the odd cat that has been bitten.
> 
> I would also stay away from the beaches as there are no dog designated beaches in the area. There was a serious incident a couple of years ago in Latchi when a guy was persistently walking his dog on the beach and someone took offence.
> 
> I'm not trying to put you off just hoping to make you aware of things until you get settled and can form your own opinion.


Hi

many thanks for the reply. I guess you have to be more aware and also accept that dogs are not considered in the same light as back home. To be fair though, most UK beaches that we have visited are out of bounds to dogs. Once we are in polis , I am sure we will find a dog route that will suffice for walking.


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

nemo1843 said:


> Hi
> 
> many thanks for the reply. I guess you have to be more aware and also accept that dogs are not considered in the same light as back home. To be fair though, most UK beaches that we have visited are out of bounds to dogs. Once we are in polis , I am sure we will find a dog route that will suffice for walking.


If we see a schnauzer wandering around with an inquisitive owner in tow, we'll come up and say hello as we shall be based in Polis whilst we look for the right long term villa.


----------



## nemo1843 (Sep 27, 2012)

MacManiac said:


> If we see a schnauzer wandering around with an inquisitive owner in tow, we'll come up and say hello as we shall be based in Polis whilst we look for the right long term villa.


Hi 

Thanks for that. We aim to rent short term whist we look for a long term rental ourselves when we come out. I shall stay in touch via the forum and certainly look forward to saying hello.


----------

